# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Pratica cessione quote Srl

## NICOTIT

Buongiorno a tutti,
ho un problema.
La scorsa settimana ho inviato per la registrazione un atto cessione quote di una srl utilizzando il software messo a disposizione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate (Cessione Quote societarie Sogei - versione 3.1.1 del 05/07/2022).
Dopo due giorni è tornata una ricevuta di scarto con la causale che il cf del soggetto (la cedente, una srl, che era socio unico) non è presente negli archivi dell'Anagrafe Tributaria. Non capisco dove possa essere l'errore (la srl cede a persona fisica). 
Non so cosa fare: la società ha ovviamente sia il codice fiscale che la p. IVA attivi (e uguali). Al call center non rispondono, in Agenzia rispondono di rivolgersi al produttore del software (che è Sogei!). 
A qualcuno di voi è capitato? 
Grazie mille anticipatamente. 
Buona giornata

----------


## paolab

Mai capitato... secondo me devi andare all'agenzaie entrate ed approfondire la motivazione per la quale al sistema dell'anagrafe tributaria non risulta il codice fiscale della società... devi lavorare su questo aspetto e risolverlo... dopodichè vedrai che non avrai problemi con la cessione delle quote

----------

